# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  افضل صور بانورامية من الأعلى لأجمل المدن بينها دبي حسب جوجل ايرث

## هدوء عاصف

* افضل صور بانورامية من الأعلى لأجمل المدن بينها دبي حسب جوجل ايرث* 


*


اختار زوار موقع “ستراتوكام” صورة لجزيرة نخلة جميرا ضمن أفضل صور التقطتها الأقمار الصناعية لبرنامج ” جوجل إيرث”. 

وقالت صحيفة “ديلي ميل” البريطانية إن الموقع أنشأه الدنماركي بول رادماشر،  الموظف السابق بشركة “جوجل”، ويعتمد على جمع أجمل وأغرب الصور التي  التقطها البرنامج، وفي الوقت نفسه يقوم الزوار بتصفح الصور تباعاً،  والتصويت على أجملها، ويعتمد البرنامج أيضاً على صور يلتقطها مستخدمو “جوجل  إيرث”، وهو ما أتاح حصيلة ضخمة ومتنوعة من اللقطات، تتعدد فيها الأشكال  والألوان.

*

* نعرض لكم هنا الصور التي تم التصويت عليها من قبل موقع ستراتوكام ومن بين الصور جزيرة النخلة في دبي..



هونج كونج


هونج كونج


هونج كونج



مدينة نيويورك


مدينة نيويورك


مدينة نيويورك



ريو دي جانيرو


ريو دي جانيرو


ريو دي جانيرو



سيدني


سيدني


سيدني



كيب تاون


كيب تاون


كيب تاون



جزيرة النخلة -دبي


جزيرة النخلة -دبي


جزيرة النخلة -دبي



سانت بطرسبورغ الروسية


سانت بطرسبورغ



ميامي


ميامي


ميامي



لاس فيغاس


لاس فيغاس


لاس فيغاس



موسكو
*

*
*

----------


## &روان&

صور رائعة ومذهلة
شكرا

----------


## بسمه

الصور كتير حلوه .. و جزيرة النخله رائعه 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## اليتيم العماني

صور لها طابع الجمال , والدهشة .

----------


## brushzone

*جميل جدا وخلاب*

----------


## brushzone

*جميل جدا وخلاب *

----------

